# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Is this manhole cover made of asbestos?

## n00b

Would this manhole be made of asbestos? If so would opening/closing the manhole possibly upset the edges and loosen fibres into the air?

----------


## droog

Only one sure method to confirm, testing. 
However, dimpled sheeting, = high probability. Moving the sheet is unlikely to release fibres unless it is rubbing against another surface.
No use thinking of the past, replace it and there is no risk.

----------


## joynz

Agree - highly probable.  
If you are going to keep using it, then paint it with several coats of paint - especially the edges. But I would replace it (dispose of the asbestos sheeting properly too). 
Asbestos cement sheeting is mostly cement, so don’t worry too much about past exposure…

----------


## n00b

Yeah I'm worried about the edges cause they rub against other surfaces when I open/close the man hole. Yeah I'll probably look to replace it as soon as I can. 
What can I replace it with? Should I just measure  the dimensions and then maybe go bunnings or somewhere to get a replacement?

----------


## droog

> What can I replace it with? Should I just measure  the dimensions and then maybe go bunnings or somewhere to get a replacement?

  Plasterboard, or if you use it a lot and want something that can get knocked around a bit MDF sheet.

----------


## joynz

Can be replaced with anything you like that can be cut to size and will hold its shape.

----------


## n00b

Thanks. The MDF sheet option sounds most suitable. Is there somewhere where they'd be able to cut it to size for me? I don't have any saws at home >_<

----------


## droog

> Thanks. The MDF sheet option sounds most suitable. Is there somewhere where they'd be able to cut it to size for me? I don't have any saws at home >_<

  Hand saws are not that expensive, it’s a manhole cover not a piece of fine furniture.
I could suggest somewhere local that would cut to size but probably not much help to you.

----------


## johnc

You could look at Melamine, either way a local cabinetmaker can cut it. Bunnings should be able to cut to size as well. A cheap hand saw will do it for MDF as well 
That sheet is asbestos, definitely get rid of it, legally of course. I recently replaced one in a house with no other asbestos. The shed in the back yard has a super 6 asbestos roof and asbestos cladding.

----------


## Arron

Any of the larger Bunnings will cut to size - and usually dont charge for the cutting if its just a cut or two.

----------


## n00b

I ended up just buying a hand saw and cutting it myself. Before that I drove to 4 bunnings shops and they all said no for various reasons, one of which was the board was too small to be cut.

----------


## cyclic

Be careful what you use. 
MDF/chipboard etc not good if you have a tile roof with no sarking due to moisture 
also applies if the cover is in a bathroom. 
Good coat of sealer with 2 coats of ceiling paint may protect it but no guarantees.

----------


## n00b

> Be careful what you use. 
> MDF/chipboard etc not good if you have a tile roof with no sarking due to moisture 
> also applies if the cover is in a bathroom. 
> Good coat of sealer with 2 coats of ceiling paint may protect it but no guarantees.

  
I ended up using MDF and was thinking the same thing when I got home. It wasn't expensive so I'll replace it in the future when I need to. 
What material would you recommend?

----------


## cyclic

My go to was usually a bit of left over 6mm villa board from bathroom walls 
Usually with some 70x35 glued to it for a bit of strength/weight  
Anything light can get sucked up during heavy winds.

----------


## n00b

Cheers thanks

----------

